# B2 vs Original BF



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if the B2 Bigfoot have the same foot size as the original Bigfoots feet? In my trailer, I made slots to match the Bigfoot Original feet size and I have room to add another 8 decoys.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If there is any difference I haven't noticed. I'll check tonight.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks. Smaller works, larger doesn't.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The staff at Bigfoot says they are interchangeable unless you are talking about the old square tailed version.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Perfect thanks. When I called bigfoot all they said was that's it's "pretty close". Pretty close can mean a lot for different people.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The thing I noticed is that the bases where they attach to the decoy is different. From the older big foots to the newer ones and the b2's.

So lets say you have a trailer full of decoys and they get tossed around and the whole leg base falls off. Not all are interchangeable. So you will notice some don't stay on as good or don't fight quiet right..... yep it is the "close" definition.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

This summer I bought a dozen bigfoot sleepers. The body style looks identical to that used for the challenger head in the regular assortment. That being so I ordered some extra sleeper heads to use on the 1/2 dozen challenger bodies I already had. They don't fit. Way too tight. obviously in this case close isn't close enough.


----------

